
The c2 wiki was down - wtbob
http://www.c2.com/cgi/wiki?WelcomeVisitors
======
russtrpkovski
[https://twitter.com/WardCunningham/status/785960076041302016](https://twitter.com/WardCunningham/status/785960076041302016)

~~~
weinzierl
> [http://c2.com](http://c2.com) is again serving web requests after several
> days of disk repair.

That is technically correct, c2.com is serving web requests, but the wiki is
still down. I hope it comes back, notwithstanding the availability of the
content on archive.org.

~~~
weinzierl
We have news from Ward. The c2 wiki will be moved over to a _federated wiki_ ,
whatever this means.

Discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12715560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12715560).

~~~
akavel
I'd read it not as "Google (the company) federated wiki (product name)", but
rather as "google (verb) federated wiki (keyword describing a technology)" \-
i.e.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=federated+wiki](https://www.google.com/search?q=federated+wiki),
or [http://ddg.gg?q=federated+wiki](http://ddg.gg?q=federated+wiki) if you
prefer.

~~~
weinzierl
Yes, I fixed it. Thanks for the pointers.

------
agumonkey
Aww hell no, this is one gigantic cultural artefact that needs to stay afloat.

~~~
nickpsecurity
I wish they reenabled comments if they haven't already. It was disabled
shortly after I discovered it. I ended up reading all kinds of discussions
there as they were really interesting.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Yes. The XmlIsaPoorCopyOfEssExpressions page is/was a classic.

Updated with archive link:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20160820214102/http://c2.com/cgi/...](http://web.archive.org/web/20160820214102/http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?XmlIsaPoorCopyOfEssExpressions)

~~~
mmcclellan
I remember that page. Thinking back some of the stuff on Plain Text formats,
the Unix Way, YNGNI really did influence me.

~~~
zeveb
Yeah, in a way a lot of those discussions were a last gasp of folks trying to
do things correctly, before everyone learned to just relax and enjoy going
with the flow.

It makes me sad to read them now, a decade or more later, and think of what
might have been.

------
geerlingguy
Still running Apache 2.0.x as well; looks like it could just be a server going
down/offline due to bitrot? There were a lot of great discussions in that
wiki, hope it comes back up (though it's in the wayback machine, at least).

~~~
nathancahill
> though it's in the wayback machine, at least

We're going to see this more and more over the next decade. If you aren't yet,
please become a sustaining member of the Internet Archive[0]. If you want to
try Mozilla's new addon that automatically fetches the most recent saved page
from the Wayback Machine, install No More 404s[1].

[0] [https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/)

[1] [https://testpilot.firefox.com/experiments/no-
more-404s](https://testpilot.firefox.com/experiments/no-more-404s)

[1] This is how the page loads for me with No More 404s:
[http://i.imgur.com/DyyRDZR.png](http://i.imgur.com/DyyRDZR.png)

~~~
Frogolocalypse
> We're going to see this more and more over the next decade.

The same thing is happening with torrenting because of the advent of streaming
services. I'm not criticizing, because I think it is clearly better that
artists are paid for their content. My observation is simply that people don't
download if they can stream, but eventually streaming services discontinue
content. And when they do, the ability to acquire that content is much
reduced.

~~~
seanp2k2
You might like Karagarga :)

~~~
Frogolocalypse
My point isn't to question how to acquire them now, my question is to what
effect it might have in 10 years. Or 20?

------
skykooler
Could someone explain what this was?

~~~
rabz
Beyond being the first wiki wiki and the model for Wikipedia, the Portland
Pattern Repository was a place where many of the principles of Agile software
development were hashed out through discussion of the leading members of that
movement. It was closer to the discussion pages of Wikipedia, where someone
would write on a topic, and another would add more dimension or a counterpoint
to what was written. Instead of creating a page of what, say, Extreme
Programming was, pages full of discussion of how it was implemented on site or
how it could be improved were generated; when it became too large, someone
might refactor that page into several different pages, such as XP Principles,
XP Practices, XP implementations, and so on.

~~~
derefr
In practice, though, most of the "settled" pages ended up looking a lot like
TVTropes. Basically, c2 is/was "Software Engineering Tropes."

~~~
shagie
Elsewhere on the net, there are two sites that convention mandated a warning
flag for fear of clicking the rest of the afternoon following interesting
things. TVTropes... and C2.

------
ieRei6ae
Archive.org to the rescue:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160925063638/http://c2.com/cgi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160925063638/http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WelcomeVisitors)

------
drdre2001
Would it be possible to put the whole website on IPFS?

------
zenobit256
Nooooo!

I've been trying to mirror it over the past few days, but it keeps going on
and off...

Somebody contact Ward Cunningham!

~~~
junke
Oh, so it's _you!_ ;-)

------
KirinDave
That makes me sad. I worked of a lot of those pages there.

------
hartator

      wayback_machine_downloader www.c2.com -c 20
    

Ref: [https://github.com/hartator/wayback-machine-
downloader](https://github.com/hartator/wayback-machine-downloader)

------
greenyoda
Since there's still a link to it on the home page
([http://www.c2.com](http://www.c2.com)), this may be a temporary situation.

------
mindcrash
As of now it is up again, just noticed it personally. So no need for backups
or archive.org :)

------
verytrivial
There is a backup? Right ... ?

------
johncalvinyoung
I was trained as a developer under some of those early masters in Agile/XP.
Including frequent references to that wiki. I sure hope we can reconstruct it
and get it back online as soon as possible!

